# Stealing TiVo's Thunder



## ChuckyBox (Oct 3, 2005)

Saw this, thought I'd post it. Looks like something might be announced tomorrow.

http://money.aol.com/news/articles/_a/hold-for-release-1201-am-est-tuesday/n20061113191809990018


----------



## gonzotek (Sep 24, 2004)

If this isn't some cruel hoax or mistake, then woohoo! I don't know what effect it will have on the company and its earnest desire to make a buck, but as a mere user, those announcements simply rock!


----------



## jmoak (Jun 20, 2000)

woohoo! +1



...but then again, I'll never be one of the cool kids and I have admittedly no interest in staying hip.


----------



## Gai-jin (Feb 28, 2000)

nice


----------



## HDTiVo (Nov 27, 2002)

> HOLD FOR RELEASE 12:01 a.m. EST Tuesday. THIS STORY MAY NOT BE POSTED ONLINE, BROADCAST OR PUBLISHED BEFORE 12:01 a.m. EST.


LOL!

I'll upload the video of me in the hot tub contemplating my new Vista environment for y'all.

Fish me out when I can download Battlestar Galactica.


----------



## ufo4sale (Apr 21, 2001)

Wow  I thought TiVo cast would be a little project with very little significants, boy was I wrong. I see TiVoStephen has been very busy recently.


----------



## rainwater (Sep 21, 2004)

I saw nothing about movies on demand. So I can't get that excited yet.


----------



## Gai-jin (Feb 28, 2000)

rainwater said:


> I saw nothing about movies on demand. So I can't get that excited yet.


You have to add the optional bittorrent module for that.


----------



## ChuckyBox (Oct 3, 2005)

More:

http://www.hollywoodreporter.com/hr/content_display/business/news/e3i/ltHQ3VqdrVg4PmK7OFBbg==


----------



## supasta (May 6, 2006)

This is all over Engadget, ZatzNotFunny, and the rest of the interweb.

Not to mention the article is old new in the fact that it says:
_Meanwhile, Microsoft Corp. said it has partnered with Hollywood studios to soon deliver downloadable movies through its Xbox 360 game console._

Didn't this happen last week?


----------



## peteypete (Feb 3, 2004)

Nice find chuckybox. Whad you do troll the aol "hold for release" pages?

I think the Tivo to Tivo thing is cool. I wonder if you'll be able to send a tv program you recorded to a friend. 

Like a long distance multi room viewing with a friend.


----------



## HDTiVo (Nov 27, 2002)

peteypete said:


> I think the Tivo to Tivo thing is cool. I wonder if you'll be able to send a tv program you recorded to a friend.


You won't be entirely happy with the answer to that one.


----------



## peteypete (Feb 3, 2004)

HDTiVo said:


> You won't be entirely happy with the answer to that one.


yeah, but what if you put a converted .tivo file on onetruemedia?


----------



## Stylin (Dec 31, 2004)

peteypete said:


> I think the Tivo to Tivo thing is cool. I wonder if you'll be able to send a tv program you recorded to a friend.
> Like a long distance multi room viewing with a friend.


I'm wondering the same thing...I'm impressed/excited by what Tivo is planning to do with TiVocast


----------



## HDTiVo (Nov 27, 2002)

peteypete said:


> yeah, but what if you put a converted .tivo file on onetruemedia?


I figure optimistically that's the not entirely part.

The second article is more depressing than the first, but only because its narrower in focus.


----------



## Jabberer (Oct 4, 2000)

Nifty - one step closer to the perfect box I've always wanted. Now, if they'll let me somehow play my DVD collection that's on my network (while retaining the 5.1/DTS and not re-encoding down to video mush), I'd actually plunk down my money for an S3 with this, drop DTV, and go back to cable.

All I really want is a device that does everything .


----------



## TiVoPony (May 12, 2002)

Yep, nifty stuff, there's a lot we can do with the infrastructure we've been working on.

btw, I'm in New York this week on this exact topic.

Pony


----------



## RichB (Apr 2, 2003)

Is there anything here for me?

I cannot tell. A first run movie download would be nice.

BTW, Does TiVo want me to buy more S3's?

If so, how about Multi-room viewing  

- Rich


----------



## davezatz (Apr 18, 2002)

TiVo Announces Comprehensive Broadband Video Delivery Approach

TiVo to Provide User Interface that Allows Search & Discovery of Cable, Broadcast and Broadband in a Simple Unified Approach TiVo Announces Partnership with Top Hollywood Talent Agency ICM TiVo Allows Home Movies to Be Sent over the Internet and Shared Directly to other Television Sets TiVo Automatically and Seamlessly Converts Web Video for Display on TV Sets TiVo Expands TiVoCast Service with New Partnerships that Include CBS Interactive, Forbes and Specialized Health Content

NEW YORK and ALVISO, Calif., Nov 14, 2006 /PRNewswire-FirstCall via COMTEX News Network/ -- TiVo Inc. (Nasdaq: TIVO) today unveiled a comprehensive broadband strategy designed to put even more control in the hands of consumers by greatly expanding their television choices, taking the concept that "It's not TV unless it's on the TV" to a whole new level. TiVo continues to innovate and lead the category by empowering consumers to select their own content and bring it from the Internet to their TV, where they can enjoy it from the comfort of their living room.

TiVo released five major announcements which demonstrate how TiVo will allow consumers to get broadband delivered video right to their TV set and include it as part of a simple and easy viewing experience. TiVo, the creator of and leader in television services for digital video recorders (DVRs), is the first and only DVR to offer this kind of access to broadband video on the television set.

"For more than 10 years, people have talked about the TV and Internet coming together," said Tom Rogers, President and CEO of TiVo. "The dramatic expansion of video options is being driven by the amount of video now available via the power of broadband distribution. Not a day goes by without an announcement about some studio, network, programmer, or Internet company providing yet even more video content online. TiVo provides the only approach that brings it all, broadcast, cable, broadband, together into a seamless experience for the viewer. TiVo is the first to provide one holistic viewing experience where you'll be able to find what you want, when you want it, no matter where it comes from. These announcements further underscore 'It's not TiVo unless it's a TiVo.'"

Highlights from TiVo's broadband strategy announcements include the following:

* Unified Search -- TiVo unveiled "unified search," launching next year, whereby consumers can search across broadcast, cable and broadband content sources through an approach that seamlessly integrates all video for easy access, menuing, searching, recording, and viewing. Consumers want content from many different sources and with unified search they won't need to visit multiple devices to view that content - it can all be easily accessed in one place from the TiVo "Now Playing" list.

* ICM - With broadband video choices, the number of TV options available became overwhelming, and celebrity talent became critical "key words" for viewers finding what they want. TiVo and ICM have teamed up to provide TiVo subscribers with TV show and film recommendations personally selected by some of the most well-known Hollywood actors and directors. These celebrity Guru Guides will offer subscribers the ability to have this content automatically recorded on their TiVo boxes. This demonstrates how TiVo continues to weave itself into the true fabric of the media industry, now providing a means by which entertainment talent can establish a direct relationship with TiVo viewers on their TV sets.

* Home Movies Service -- Working in partnership with One True Media, TiVo is offering a breakthrough new service feature which will provide friends and families scattered across the country with an easy way to share their home videos, by sending them directly to the television set. Rather than burning and mailing DVDs, friends and family will now be able to set-up their own private channel to send home videos directly to a TiVo subscriber's TV set.

* Autotranscode -- TiVo subscribers who upgrade to this new PC software will be able to easily browse, transfer, and watch a vast amount of Web video, right on their TV sets, using the Emmy Award-winning TiVo service, even if the content is not originally in a format that televisions can display, by autotranscoding that video through their PCs.

* New TiVoCast Service Programming Partners -- A fresh group of media companies, including CBS Interactive, Forbes and specialized health content, will deliver broadband programming directly to the television through TiVo's revolutionary TiVoCast service. Launched earlier this year, the TiVoCast service delivers broadband video directly to the television sets of TiVo subscribers, turning Web video into television by bringing powerful broadband content previously available only on the PC.

TiVo boxes are now available for free after mail-in rebate and service commitment at leading consumer electronic retailers including Best Buy, Circuit City and Radio Shack. See www.tivo.com for details.


----------



## gonzotek (Sep 24, 2004)

TiVo Press Release now up on tivo.com:
http://tivo.com/cms_static/press_115.html


/edit Or should I say releases?
http://tivo.com/5.3.1.asp


----------



## davezatz (Apr 18, 2002)

Two interesting pieces of info that may not be immediately apparent:

1. This is for BOTH Series2 and Series3 units. (Except transcode/TiVoBack?)
2. Peer-to-peer sharing is $4/mo for the sender.


----------



## TerpBE (Jan 23, 2003)

davezatz said:



> * Home Movies Service -- Working in partnership with One True Media, TiVo is offering a breakthrough new service feature which will provide friends and families scattered across the country with an easy way to share their home videos, by sending them directly to the television set. Rather than burning and mailing DVDs, friends and family will now be able to set-up their own private channel to send home videos directly to a TiVo subscriber's TV set.


So how long will it before before some entrepreneur uses this as a subscription porn service?


----------



## ZeoTiVo (Jan 2, 2004)

TiVoStephen coyly alluded to this in this post Yesterday



TiVoStephen said:


> We have completely rewritten how we handle TiVoCast requests and queues; thanks for noticing the improved speed. (When we announced TiVoCast being featured on TiVo Central Online a few weeks ago, that was the launch date of TiVoCast 2.0.)


----------



## davezatz (Apr 18, 2002)

TerpBE said:


> So how long will it before before some entrepreneur uses this as a subscription porn service?


I think you're right - it's a business opportunity, porn or otherwise. I wonder if TiVo will place restrictions on the amount of content you can upload for that $4/mo and/or how many subscribers you can have? Do I get to manually approve each subscriber? If so, that would make setting up registration pretty easy.


----------



## cwoody222 (Nov 13, 1999)

davezatz said:


> * Unified Search -- TiVo unveiled "unified search," launching next year, whereby consumers can search across broadcast, cable and broadband content sources through an approach that seamlessly integrates all video for easy access, menuing, searching, recording, and viewing. Consumers want content from many different sources and with unified search they won't need to visit multiple devices to view that content - it can all be easily accessed in one place from the TiVo "Now Playing" list.


Huh? So TiVoCast videos will appear when I search for programs? Like I could type in "rocketboom" in the search and it would direct me to set up a TiVoCast for that vlog?



davezatz said:


> * ICM - With broadband video choices, the number of TV options available became overwhelming, and celebrity talent became critical "key words" for viewers finding what they want. TiVo and ICM have teamed up to provide TiVo subscribers with TV show and film recommendations personally selected by some of the most well-known Hollywood actors and directors. These celebrity Guru Guides will offer subscribers the ability to have this content automatically recorded on their TiVo boxes. This demonstrates how TiVo continues to weave itself into the true fabric of the media industry, now providing a means by which entertainment talent can establish a direct relationship with TiVo viewers on their TV sets.


Yawn. It's GuruGuides and it's not new.



davezatz said:


> * Home Movies Service -- Working in partnership with One True Media, TiVo is offering a breakthrough new service feature which will provide friends and families scattered across the country with an easy way to share their home videos, by sending them directly to the television set. Rather than burning and mailing DVDs, friends and family will now be able to set-up their own private channel to send home videos directly to a TiVo subscriber's TV set.


That's cool. And a new technology for TiVo. Wonder how they'll make sure only home movies and not regular TV shows are sent. Along with the next announcement, though, someone could share a bittorrent'ed show. :up:

Series3 better be included.



davezatz said:


> * Autotranscode -- TiVo subscribers who upgrade to this new PC software will be able to easily browse, transfer, and watch a vast amount of Web video, right on their TV sets, using the Emmy Award-winning TiVo service, even if the content is not originally in a format that televisions can display, by autotranscoding that video through their PCs.


Already available but a bit manual. So they're charging a new fee to make it easier / automatic. Eh. Oh, and I'm assuming Mac users are SOL. Nice one, TiVo.

Can Series3 do this too?



davezatz said:


> * New TiVoCast Service Programming Partners -- A fresh group of media companies, including CBS Interactive, Forbes and specialized health content, will deliver broadband programming directly to the television through TiVo's revolutionary TiVoCast service. Launched earlier this year, the TiVoCast service delivers broadband video directly to the television sets of TiVo subscribers, turning Web video into television by bringing powerful broadband content previously available only on the PC.


Finally - a real use for TiVoCast. Let's hope that CBS actually allows some decent shows to be viewed.


----------



## headroll (Jan 20, 2003)

TerpBE said:


> So how long will it before before some entrepreneur uses this as a subscription porn service?


I think there are a lot of options for premium 'user created' services based on this technology.

We will have to wait until the terms of service are available to see if any are really viable.

Also curious how this may integrate with HME to allow for a richer user interface.

- Roll


----------



## ZeoTiVo (Jan 2, 2004)

TiVoPony said:


> Yep, nifty stuff, there's a lot we can do with the infrastructure we've been working on.
> 
> btw, I'm in New York this week on this exact topic.
> 
> Pony


that Unified Search is going to make a world of difference I think. can you say if it will be on the TiVo, or in other words - right on my TV?


----------



## ZeoTiVo (Jan 2, 2004)

davezatz said:


> I think you're right - it's a business opportunity, porn or otherwise. I wonder if TiVo will place restrictions on the amount of content you can upload for that $4/mo and/or how many subscribers you can have? Do I get to manually approve each subscriber? If so, that would make setting up registration pretty easy.


10 is a number that comes to mind. Recall that they had already done this circle of TiVo thing and gotten it approved by the FCC, at that time the number was limited to 10 as part of that approval just so the FCC was comfortable it was not a business use but a consumer use. Of course enterprising distributers will arrange a peer to peer setup of circles.


----------



## BobbyWDC (Mar 28, 2005)

Will TiVo ever put out anything again to simply improve the experience of recording and managing shows off TV? I don't have a home network, and have no reason to get one. My TiVos are great, but have had the same interface for close to 3 years (no, KidZone doesn't count). THERE ARE IMPROVEMENTS that could be made, if they bothered. It is SOFTWARE, for pete's sake. (For one thing, the really horribly slow speed of the interface after the last version update.)

But it seems like TiVo is abandoning the market of people who just want a better way to watch TV in favor of all the internet/computer/downloading stuff. Or the outrageously high-priced S3 for HDTV customers. More ways to push people toward their plain old cable/satellite DVR and its horrible interface, and away from TiVo. I'm getting more and more disappointed in TiVo.


----------



## ZeoTiVo (Jan 2, 2004)

and then there are people like me who have a home network and want these features as my way to expand the enjoyment of TV viewing by having easier access to new and different content :up: 
I would love to have the ability to make my own folders (like SciFi for example) and move shows around as I wanted to -- but that would take more processing each time the now playing is displayed. Now performance raises its head.
oh and the pending release has been reported in these very forums as boosting performance even for those who had bad performance after 7.3.


----------



## rainwater (Sep 21, 2004)

ZeoTiVo said:


> and then there are people like me who have a home network and want these features as my way to expand the enjoyment of TV viewing by having easier access to new and different content :up:
> I would love to have the ability to make my own folders (like SciFi for example) and move shows around as I wanted to -- but that would take more processing each time the now playing is displayed. Now performance raises its head.
> oh and the pending release has been reported in these very forums as boosting performance even for those who had bad performance after 7.3.


But TiVo has pretty much given up on providing the best user interface they can. In the past the user interface was the most important part of the software. While I agree that making user of the internet for content is very important, its just a shame that they place no emphasis on improving the user interface at the same time.


----------



## gonzotek (Sep 24, 2004)

ZeoTiVo said:


> 10 is a number that comes to mind. Recall that they had already done this circle of TiVo thing and gotten it approved by the FCC, at that time the number was limited to 10 as part of that approval just so the FCC was comfortable it was not a business use but a consumer use. Of course enterprising distributers will arrange a peer to peer setup of circles.


Although it isn't clearly expressed, this quote from the original Money News article sounds like they aren't limiting the number to (just) 10:


> It doesn't have to be limited to family circles. The videophiles of a high school football team or a local soccer league, for instance, would also be able to broadcast their work via TiVo, said Jim Denney, TiVo's vice president of product marketing.


----------



## dkroboth (Jan 25, 2002)

davezatz said:


> TiVo Announces Comprehensive Broadband Video Delivery Approach
> 
> * Unified Search -- TiVo unveiled "unified search," launching next year, whereby consumers can search across broadcast, cable and broadband content sources through an approach that seamlessly integrates all video for easy access, menuing, searching, recording, and viewing. Consumers want content from many different sources and with unified search they won't need to visit multiple devices to view that content - it can all be easily accessed in one place from the TiVo "Now Playing" list.


Nifty, if done right.



davezatz said:


> * ICM - With broadband video choices, the number of TV options available became overwhelming, and celebrity talent became critical "key words" for viewers finding what they want. TiVo and ICM have teamed up to provide TiVo subscribers with TV show and film recommendations personally selected by some of the most well-known Hollywood actors and directors. These celebrity Guru Guides will offer subscribers the ability to have this content automatically recorded on their TiVo boxes. This demonstrates how TiVo continues to weave itself into the true fabric of the media industry, now providing a means by which entertainment talent can establish a direct relationship with TiVo viewers on their TV sets.


Absolutely useless. Honestly, you'd think with all of the examples out there of how popular it is for poeple to create and publish their own content, TiVo would empower us to create our own GuruGuides. I honestly don't care what the hell Dane Cook is watching. On the other hand, my friend Rich and I enjoy a lot of the same shows. It would be nice if we could recommend shows to each other in a personal guru guide.



davezatz said:


> * Home Movies Service -- Working in partnership with One True Media, TiVo is offering a breakthrough new service feature which will provide friends and families scattered across the country with an easy way to share their home videos, by sending them directly to the television set. Rather than burning and mailing DVDs, friends and family will now be able to set-up their own private channel to send home videos directly to a TiVo subscriber's TV set.


Excellent. This makes it much easier to push home movies of my kid to his grandparents/



davezatz said:


> * Autotranscode -- TiVo subscribers who upgrade to this new PC software will be able to easily browse, transfer, and watch a vast amount of Web video, right on their TV sets, using the Emmy Award-winning TiVo service, even if the content is not originally in a format that televisions can display, by autotranscoding that video through their PCs.


 :up: Nothing earth shattering, but nice to see. Should have been done a long time ago.



davezatz said:


> * New TiVoCast Service Programming Partners -- A fresh group of media companies, including CBS Interactive, Forbes and specialized health content, will deliver broadband programming directly to the television through TiVo's revolutionary TiVoCast service. Launched earlier this year, the TiVoCast service delivers broadband video directly to the television sets of TiVo subscribers, turning Web video into television by bringing powerful broadband content previously available only on the PC.


  Can we get some mass market content, please? Like the director's cut of "Lost" or something.


----------



## ufo4sale (Apr 21, 2001)

I can see a whole new market opening up for TiVo with the home movie service. If done correctly this thing can really take off.


----------



## HDTiVo (Nov 27, 2002)

You mean I can't play my Vongo downloads through my TiVo yet????????????


----------



## Stu_Bee (Jan 15, 2002)

How will Tivo differentiate between users sharing "home videos" versus Movies (ripped, downloaded, Tivo'd, or othermethod). Possibly just a cap of time (ie <5 minute videos?)

Bet Tivo wishes they could retro-actively install an mpeg4 chip in all the Series2's


----------



## winpitt (Oct 17, 2006)

Any real technical information on this yet? This is interesting. I'm wondering how they're planning to execute on this. I do agree that they've really got to be regretting not implementing MPEG4. That would likely really help to fend off some issues.

Interesting to think about how the unit will respond if trying to broadcast/send a 500MB/1GB or so stream when a scheduled recording time hits.


----------



## gonzotek (Sep 24, 2004)

Stu_Bee said:


> How will Tivo differentiate between users sharing "home videos" versus Movies (ripped, downloaded, Tivo'd, or othermethod). Possibly just a cap of time (ie <5 minute videos?)
> 
> Bet Tivo wishes they could retro-actively install an mpeg4 chip in all the Series2's


The One True Media press release indicates that the video will first be uploaded to their site from a paying members pc, then they will bear the responsibility for sending it to viewers' TiVos. So they could easily pull copyrighted content and ban offending members(and/or provide the member's identifying info to the owner of the copyright allowing them to prosecute said member).
http://www.onetruemedia.com/otm_site/aboutus_press?item=press_061114_01


> After uploading their home movies to One True Media, consumers will be able to edit their videos online and will receive a personal TiVo channel code which they can then distribute to other TiVo subscribers. With a few clicks of the TiVo remote, and the personal TiVo channel code, friends and family will be able to get a Season Pass recording that will deliver to their TiVo all the current and future home movies from the video creator. Videos will be displayed in the TiVo subscriber's Now Playing List - the same location all of their favorite television programming is stored within TiVo today.


http://www.onetruemedia.com/otm_site/tivo


----------



## cwoody222 (Nov 13, 1999)

It says that Series3 will support the OTM stuff.

That's good. Because that means even if TiVo doesn't enable TiVoToGoBack for the Series3 I could, theoretically, use this feature to view MPEGs on my Series3. Of course it's not free and a little more of a pain.


----------



## Stu_Bee (Jan 15, 2002)

gonzotek said:


> The One True Media press release indicates that the video will first be uploaded to their site from a paying members pc, then they will bear the responsibility for sending it to viewers' TiVos.


Ahh..I understand now. Guess the OP article was using the term "directly" somewhat loosely.
"TiVo users will be able to essentially distribute their own videos directly to others' TiVo boxes through the company's partnership with online video-sharing provider One True Media. "


----------



## Test (Dec 8, 2004)

Stu_Bee said:


> Ahh..I understand now. Guess the OP article was using the term "directly" somewhat loosely.
> "TiVo users will be able to essentially distribute their own videos directly to others' TiVo boxes through the company's partnership with online video-sharing provider One True Media. "


I read that, then read about the $4 per month charge to do it and was wondering how they were getting away with the fee when they wouldn't be using any of their bandwidth/servers, but now that I know they will be storing the footage for DL the fee makes sense...


----------



## mportuesi (Nov 11, 2002)

cwoody222 said:


> even if TiVo doesn't enable TiVoToGoBack for the Series3 I could, theoretically, use this feature to view MPEGs on my Series3.


Of course, I don't know why Tivo couldn't enable TiVoToGoBack for the Series 3.


----------



## ZeoTiVo (Jan 2, 2004)

mportuesi said:


> Of course, I don't know why Tivo couldn't enable TiVoToGoBack for the Series 3.


 they are probably hoping they can get the TTG certification form cablelabs and just enable the software on the S3 side as is - with possibly some HD excpetion though of course


----------



## headroll (Jan 20, 2003)

I hope it's about time for Pony to post an 'update your beta application' thread ... 

-Roll


----------



## HDTiVo (Nov 27, 2002)

http://www.onetruemedia.com/otm_site/faq_03#03_50



> How much content can I store in my One True Media account?
> A: All registered members can store up to 200MB of content for 60 days free. The 200MB can store any combination of 200 images or about 2 minutes of video. Premium Membership offers 20 GB of storage for any combination of up to 20,000 images or 4 hours of DVD-quality video.





> What formats of video, music and photo files can I upload into my One True Media account?
> A: The following are our supported file formats:
> 
> Video: MPEG (.mpg or .mpeg) and MPEG 4 (.mp4), QuickTime (.mov), Audio Video Interleave (.avi), Windows Media Video (.wmv) version 9 or earlier
> ...


http://www.onetruemedia.com/otm_site/termsofuse



> You agree not to use the Service:
> 
> a. for any unlawful purposes;
> 
> ...





> You agree to use appropriate content. You take responsibility for creating and sharing Video Montages, Photo Books, and prints that are based on content for which you have legal rights and which are not offensive. The One True Media service is not available for any person who uses it to violate copyright law.





> b. You shall be solely responsible for your own Member Creations and the consequences of posting or publishing them. In connection with Member Creations, you affirm, represent and/or warrant that: (i) you own, or have the necessary licenses, rights, consents, and permissions to use and authorize One True Media to use, all patent, trademark, trade secret, copyright or other proprietary rights in and to any and all Member Creations to enable inclusion and use of the Member Creations in the manner contemplated by the Website and these Terms of Use; and (ii) you have the written consent, release, and /or permission of each and every identifiable individual person in the User Submission to use the name or likeness of each and every such identifiable individual person to enable inclusion and use of the Member Creations in the manner contemplated by the Website and these Terms of Use. For clarity, you shall retain all of your ownership rights in your Member Creations. However, by submitting the Member Creations to One True Media, you hereby grant One True Media a worldwide, non-exclusive, fully paid-up, royalty-free, irrevocable, perpetual, sublicenseable and transferable license to use, reproduce, distribute, prepare derivative works of, display, perform and otherwise exploit the Member Creations in connection with the One True Media Website and One True Media's (and its successor's) business, including without limitation for promoting and redistributing part or all of the One True Media Website (and derivative works thereof) in any media formats and through any media channels. You also hereby grant each user of the One True Media Website a non-exclusive license to access your Member Creations through the Website, and to use, reproduce, distribute, prepare derivative works of, display and perform such Member Creations as permitted through the functionality of the Website and under these Terms of Use,
> 
> c. In connection with Member Creations, you further agree that you will not: (i) submit material that is copyrighted, protected by trade secret or otherwise subject to third party proprietary rights, including privacy and publicity rights, unless you are the owner of such rights or have permission from their rightful owner to post the material and to grant One True Media all of the license rights granted herein; (ii) publish falsehoods or misrepresentations that could damage One True Media or any third party; (iii) submit material that is unlawful, obscene, defamatory, libelous, threatening, pornographic, harassing, hateful, racially or ethnically offensive or encourages conduct that would be considered a criminal offense, give rise to civil liability, violate any law or is otherwise inappropriate; (iv) post advertisements or solicitations of business: (v) impersonate another person. One True Media does not endorse any User Submission or any opinion, recommendation or advice expressed therein, and One True Media expressly disclaims any and all liability in connection with Member Creations. If notified by a user or a content owner of a User Submission that allegedly does not conform to this Agreement, One True Media may investigate the allegation and determine in good faith and in its sole discretion whether to remove the User Submission, which it reserves the right to do at any time. For clarity, One True Media does not permit copyright infringing activities on its Website, and reserves the right to terminate access to the Website, and remove all Content submitted, by any persons who are found to be repeat infringers. d. You understand that when using the One True Media Website you will be exposed to Member Creations from a variety of sources, and that One True Media is not responsible for the accuracy, usefulness, safety, or intellectual property rights of or relating to such Member Creations. You further understand and acknowledge that you may be exposed to Member Creations that are inaccurate, offensive, indecent or objectionable, and you agree to waive, and hereby do waive, any legal or equitable rights or remedies you have or may have against One True Media with respect thereto, and agree to indemnify and hold One True Media, its Owners/Operators, affiliates, and/or licensors, harmless to the fullest extent allowed by law regarding all matters related to your use of the site.





> 7. Basic Copyright Policy and Reporting of Violations
> 
> One True Media does not control what content its account holders choose to store on the One True Media site or to incorporate into Video Montages, Photo Books, or other products. Users of this site are responsible for complying with all federal and state laws applicable to such content, including copyright laws.
> 
> ...


----------



## HDTiVo (Nov 27, 2002)

Tom Rogers to appear on CNBC before 4pm.


----------



## MediaLivingRoom (Dec 10, 2002)

boring....


----------



## ashu (Nov 8, 2002)

I love this! And for PC-TiVo and TiVo->friendsnfamily'sTiVos, I sincerely hope they don't restrict the file sizes!



MediaLivingRoom said:


> boring....


*Sigh*
You just can't please everybody.

Not to mention the whole "Its no good if it doesn't work with a Mac" crowd. I feel for you folks, but come on!
[/opinionated soapbox]


----------



## gonzotek (Sep 24, 2004)

The PR says quicktime will be one of the new formats supported for GoBack. Now, I fully acknowledge this is pure speculation, but I wonder if that hints at the possibility of Mac support, at least for this one feature. GoBack support is already present in the latest Mac TiVo Desktop release, although hidden from regular users.


----------



## mportuesi (Nov 11, 2002)

Re: TivoToGoBack



ZeoTiVo said:


> they are probably hoping they can get the TTG certification form cablelabs and just enable the software on the S3 side as is - with possibly some HD excpetion though of course


But TivoToGoBack only gets content _onto_ the Series 3. You still wouldn't be able to get content off the unit. How could that possibly violate CableLabs standards?


----------



## steve1968 (Nov 7, 2006)

OK, I'll be the token bitter post here... ::stepping onto soapbox::

Instead of spending all this time working on all these new features (which do sound cool by the way), could Tivo have not made a fix for the slowdown issue available sooner? 

I get the feeling Tivo said "Yeah, we could fix the slowdown issue, but lets add this stuff first...people may be pissed and have to wait twice as long, but this will make us more money. Yeah Money!" 

I can't help but feel that they are so focused on getting new customers, that the current ones (with real issues effecting the product) are stuck at the back of the line. 

::stepping off soapbox and waiting for tomatoes to be thrown::


----------



## ashu (Nov 8, 2002)

steve1968 said:


> ::stepping off soapbox and waiting for tomatoes to be thrown::


*Splat!*

That one broke in my hand. Maybe I agree with you


----------



## MediaLivingRoom (Dec 10, 2002)

Past announcements:

TiVo And Intel Working Together On Digital Home Initiatives
http://www.tivo.com/cms_static/press_70.html
- Nothing exciting there 2.3, boring????

VERIZON WIRELESS, TIVO PARTNER TO TAKE TIVO TO MOBILE PHONES
http://www.tivo.com/cms_static/press_79.html
- How many people use this and did it ever get released?

TIVO AND BRIGHTCOVE PARTNER TO DELIVER BROADBAND CONTENT TO TIVO SUBSCRIBERS
http://www.tivo.com/cms_static/press_90.html
- What ever is happing to that???? Did BRIGHTCOVE get snuffed by "One True Media" ???

The list goes on and on.... (Netflix etc..), Oh still waiting for Comcast version of TiVo.... maybe 2009?? or maybe it will just disappear...

My predictions on the new press release....
http://www.tivo.com/cms_static/press_119.html
1. Very few people will use it.
2. They will quitely remove this feature.


----------



## Einselen (Apr 25, 2006)

steve1968 said:


> OK, I'll be the token bitter post here... ::stepping onto soapbox::
> 
> Instead of spending all this time working on all these new features (which do sound cool by the way), could Tivo have not made a fix for the slowdown issue available sooner?
> 
> ...


Seeing how people are getting new software updates and reporting better responsivness I would say that Tivo is working on the slowdown issue. Many businesses will have multiple divisions and TivoCast is a seperate division just like marketing, accounting, development, etc. I would assume that you could take people over from TivoCast to work on Software upgrades but only so many as I am sure there are diferences in skills as well as costs involved in doing that. I personally have seen some slowdowns in my Tivo, but not so catrostrophic as some few hve posted that it renders my Tivo almost useless, it is enough of a slowdown to be noticable but not enough for me to get pissed off about.


----------



## gonzotek (Sep 24, 2004)

steve1968 said:


> OK, I'll be the token bitter post here... ::stepping onto soapbox::
> 
> Instead of spending all this time working on all these new features (which do sound cool by the way), could Tivo have not made a fix for the slowdown issue available sooner?
> 
> ...


The next software version has been in beta for a bit now, and TiVo employees have stated that it addresses various issues in the current release, including speed. It would appear that it will be out of beta and generally available before these announced features. Also, some of this stuff doesn't depend on the software on TiVo units themselves, but on the TiVo Desktop software, as well as TiVos and other companies internet services, and could and should be developed concurrently with the TiVo system software(by different teams, of course).


----------



## TiVoStephen (Jun 27, 2000)

MediaLivingRoom said:


> TIVO AND BRIGHTCOVE PARTNER TO DELIVER BROADBAND CONTENT TO TIVO SUBSCRIBERS
> http://www.tivo.com/cms_static/press_90.html
> - What ever is happing to that???? Did BRIGHTCOVE get snuffed by "One True Media" ???


Brightcove is absolutely still our partner and they currently use TiVoCast to deliver the New York Times content. There will be more content coming via Brightcove in the future; stay tuned.


----------



## TiVoStephen (Jun 27, 2000)

ufo4sale said:


> Wow  I thought TiVo cast would be a little project with very little significants, boy was I wrong. I see TiVoStephen has been very busy recently.


I can take no credit for today's announcements.

However, when launched, if they don't all work as advertised, then let me know...


----------



## gonzotek (Sep 24, 2004)

MediaLivingRoom said:


> Past announcements:
> 
> TiVo And Intel Working Together On Digital Home Initiatives
> http://www.tivo.com/cms_static/press_70.html
> ...


One True Media is a different type of business than Brightcove. Brightcove's business mainly revolves around professionally produced content and advertising. One True Media centers on user created content.


> The list goes on and on.... (Netflix etc..), Oh still waiting for Comcast version of TiVo.... maybe 2009?? or maybe it will just disappear...


According to all the sources I've read, the CC TiVo software is still on track for late 2006 testing/early 2007 full-scale release. Do you have fresher or deeper insight on that?


> My predictions on the new press release....
> http://www.tivo.com/cms_static/press_119.html
> 1. Very few people will use it.
> 2. They will quitely remove this feature.


Why would they 'quietly remove' it? What precedent can be cited that TiVo will remove a feature that they've made publically available?


----------



## MickeS (Dec 26, 2002)

MediaLivingRoom said:


> Past announcements:
> 
> TiVo And Intel Working Together On Digital Home Initiatives
> http://www.tivo.com/cms_static/press_70.html
> ...


Exactly what I was thinking. How many of these "TiVo announces partnership for media downloads" press releases have we seen now? Seems like there's one every month, and then nothing happens with it.

I hope this is different - if for no other reason than it would make me more interested in buying a Series 3 if I could use it to play back PC video content, like I can with my S2.

Oh and the "Autotranscode" sounds exactly like the free bittorrent software+converter that I use today. Hopefully TiVo's version won't be like TiVO Desktop, where I have to use Galleon instead, since TiVo Desktop will not start on my computer.

Trying to be optimistic, but TiVo's track record here is hard do overlook...


----------



## gonzotek (Sep 24, 2004)

MickeS said:


> Oh and the "Autotranscode" sounds exactly like the free bittorrent software+converter that I use today. Hopefully TiVo's version won't be like TiVO Desktop, where I have to use Galleon instead, since TiVo Desktop will not start on my computer.
> 
> Trying to be optimistic, but TiVo's track record here is hard do overlook...


Sorry to disappoint, but TiVo's already said that the 'autotranscode' will be a part of TiVo Desktop Plus (which is a one-time-fee paid upgrade of the regular TiVo Desktop software). My assumption from the brief description of the feature we've seen so far is that it won't actually transcode the files on disk, but rather do them on the fly as they're transferring to the TiVo, meaning two things: 1) they won't take up extra space on the PC and 2)theoretically, total time from download to viewing will be less, because the output of the transcode will be piping directly into the TiVo.


----------



## 1003 (Jul 14, 2000)

*Lifeboats*
off the Titanic. Everything that is anywhere close to release rolled into a single announcement trying to attract rescuers attention.

Ships going down captain...


----------



## actionfight (Nov 7, 2006)

This announcement is definitely a step in the right direction in my opinion, but I wish Tivo would allow the playback of other video codecs (can you say Divx). If I could stream Divx files from my PC to my Tivo box I would be dancing in the streets (or at least in my living room). Why Divx you ask? I can compress a one hour Tivo recording (about 2.5GB in size at best quality) down to a 475MB Divx file and lose virtually no quality. I save 80% in hard drive storage space! Even if I couldn't stream the files and had to transfer them, at 475MB that's not a big deal.

If you think about it Tivo is already supporting portable device encoding and most people these days rip video to Divx for portable playback, why not incorporate the playing of Divx files on the set top box? Now that Tivo supports music playlists all I need right now is the ability to play Divx files.


----------



## davezatz (Apr 18, 2002)

HDTiVo said:


> http://www.onetruemedia.com/otm_site/faq_03#03_50
> 
> http://www.onetruemedia.com/otm_site/termsofuse


The file sizes, formats, and terms of service may or may not be the same for the TiVo dealio...


----------



## gonzotek (Sep 24, 2004)

> If you think about it Tivo is already supporting portable device encoding and most people these days rip video to Divx for portable playback, why not incorporate the playing of Divx files on the set top box?


Divx is an mpeg4 flavor, and perhaps it already is planned to be supported. There was a quote from Jim Denney on Engadget by Dave Zatz that more or less addressed this very question.


> Future Development
> Asked about future enhancements we might expect in TiVoToGo, Mr. Denney said new features would be feedback driven (they monitor forums and blogs) in the same manner they decided upon the current enhancements. TiVo hasn't announced any plans, though Denney left us with an enticing question... Once subscribers have these licensed codecs on their PC, how else might TiVo leverage this functionality to improve the customer experience? Our obvious answer would be to transcode personal content into compliant MPEG-2 files for TiVoBack the way Videora does.


----------



## MediaLivingRoom (Dec 10, 2002)

TiVoStephen said:


> Brightcove is absolutely still our partner and they currently use TiVoCast to deliver the New York Times content. There will be more content coming via Brightcove in the future; stay tuned.


IC, I tried to watch that stuff and it was not interesting to me so I cancelled the TiVoCast for that.

ANy word on all the other stuff??


----------



## HDTiVo (Nov 27, 2002)

MediaLivingRoom said:


> Past announcements:
> 
> TiVo And Intel Working Together On Digital Home Initiatives
> http://www.tivo.com/cms_static/press_70.html
> ...


I've already used that press release several times, why would they remove it? 

Good background on the go nowhere history. I asked TiVoStephen about Brightcove considering its lately gotten content deals that don't appear to connect to TiVo at all. I hope he can answer soon.

So its all on the come, coming out later this year, coming in 2007, the sun will come out tomorrow, business as usual.

I'm pretty sure TiVo'll meet the Wizard of Comcast in 1Q07 and realize it already does have the courage to believe it can offset the DTV losses over time.


----------



## HDTiVo (Nov 27, 2002)

gonzotek said:


> My assumption from the brief description of the feature we've seen so far is that it won't actually transcode the files on disk, but rather do them on the fly as they're transferring to the TiVo


That was my first impression too, but then today it didn't seem to read that way to me, necessarily.


> With a TiVo Series2(TM)
> DVR connected to a PC on a home network, the TiVo Desktop software will
> automatically convert videos on demand


I'm not sure what to think.


----------



## HDTiVo (Nov 27, 2002)

davezatz said:


> The file sizes, formats, and terms of service may or may not be the same for the TiVo dealio...


Yeah, who knows. Maybe TiVo arm twisted the deal to let you pornographers offer TBs of original and pirated delight to us perverts for $3.99/mo (your cost  )

BTW this is the first time I can remember, at least in recent years, that a partner's website has actually had info about the partnership anywhere close to the day the announcement was made by TiVo.

Must be _real _ serious.


----------



## samo (Oct 7, 1999)

I have a mixed opinion about these announcements. On one hand all of them sound very promising.On other hand ....
I was trying to figure if I would use any of the features and the answer was no.
Take for example TiVoCast. I already receive 100+ channels that I never watch or record. Do I really need a dozen extra content sources that I wouldn't watch or record? Even assuming that movies and other premium programming will be available in a future. Do I really need anything extra in addition to PPV and all the other channels I receive? Home movies broadcast sounded very interesting to me till I realised that none of my friends or relatives has TiVo and that they are not likely to buy one just to watch my home movies. Besides, it is much easier to just copy the movie on DVDR and send it by mail if I really want my friends to see it (don't need to convert content from camcorder to one of the PC formats, upload, etc). As far as show recommendations by celebrities, all I can say - give me a break. If this has to be announced as a new feature, then I'm speechless.
So after initial "wow, sounds interesting", my conclusion was that I'm not missing much by canceling my SA subs - there is nothing that I care about coming "to TiVo near you" in observable future.


----------



## TiVoStephen (Jun 27, 2000)

HDTiVo said:


> I asked TiVoStephen about Brightcove considering its lately gotten content deals that don't appear to connect to TiVo at all. I hope he can answer soon.


I can't answer.  I'm an operations guy, I can't preannounce content deals. I can say that, as today's press release says, we are aggressively pursuing numerous new content deals, and you should stay tuned.


----------



## HDTiVo (Nov 27, 2002)

TiVoStephen said:


> and you should stay tuned.


No, I'll keep my browser pointed.

In the interest of staying hip at my stage of life.


----------



## tenthplanet (Mar 5, 2004)

BobbyWDC said:


> Will TiVo ever put out anything again to simply improve the experience of recording and managing shows off TV? I don't have a home network, and have no reason to get one. QUOTE]
> 
> Agreed sort of. I have two Tivos connected with a cross over cable for mult-room use. My computer is near by but not networked. Why? Because most of what is passable for computer video viewing doesn't look or sound that great
> run through a tv and audio system. ( Of course that's not Tivo's fault and eventually a high-def application with a Series 3 may change my mind).
> Till then the Tivo's will patiently trudge along unaware of the computer networks of the outside world.


----------



## TexasGrillChef (Sep 15, 2006)

when will all of this be available?

That is the one thing I failed to find... is when will this be available?

TexasGrillChef


----------



## cwoody222 (Nov 13, 1999)

TiVo has a horrible track record of announcing things WAY before they are going to happen and/or sometimes they never happen at all.

2007 at least...


----------



## MickeS (Dec 26, 2002)

TexasGrillChef said:


> when will all of this be available?
> 
> That is the one thing I failed to find... is when will this be available?
> 
> TexasGrillChef


Based on previous experience: never.


----------



## HDTiVo (Nov 27, 2002)

TexasGrillChef said:


> when will all of this be available?
> 
> That is the one thing I failed to find... is when will this be available?
> 
> TexasGrillChef


The future, except for the couple TiVoCast things already there.


----------

